# call of duty configure_mp.csv error



## assassin146 (Apr 4, 2009)

COD MP 1.5 build win-x86 Nov 10 2004
----- FS_Startup -----
Current language: english
Current search path:
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pakb.pk3 (60 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\paka.pk3 (41 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak9.pk3 (149 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak8.pk3 (235 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak6.pk3 (3 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak5.pk3 (4858 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak4.pk3 (1668 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak3.pk3 (1992 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak2.pk3 (694 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\pak1.pk3 (2642 files)
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1/main
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak5.pk3 (46 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak3.pk3 (7 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak2.pk3 (9 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak1.pk3 (3736 files)
localized assets pak file for english
C:\PROGRA~1\CALLOF~1\main\localized_english_pak0.pk3 (1204 files)
localized assets pak file for english

File Handles:
----------------------
17344 files in pk3 files
execing default_mp.cfg
couldn't exec language.cfg
couldn't exec config_mp.cfg
couldn't exec autoexec_mp.cfg
========= autoconfigure
----- CL_Shutdown -----
-----------------------
Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
configure_mp.csv not found.


how can i fix this?:sigh::sigh::sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try a reinstall first off


----------

